

Scheme illustrated - yannis
http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/Pubs/TechRpts/2009/EECS-2009-79.pdf

======
Derferman
I went to college with the student who drew all these illustrations. The white
boards in the computer science department were always covered with her awesome
artwork. Since she graduated, the boards are much more boring.

She also was the creative mind behind our year-long animation.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCHivuaQhQY>

~~~
blackswan
Awesome. These drawings helped me during 61a!

------
dhess
Thanks for this! I'm teaching Scheme to middle schoolers at the moment, and I
make use of lots of visuals. I'm looking forward to trying out some of the
ideas and drawings in this report.

------
jacabado
I have a dream where you can code Lisp via diagrams, this is a nice
aproximation of it.

Anybody ever tought of that? First you draw diagrams of Lisp metaphors with
Lisp, then you can code Lisp by creating diagrams and evaluating them. Thanks
to the almighty powers of Lisp you could then draw or code meta-diagrams to
guide diagram modelling. The biggest challenge, imhhho, is getting the Lisp
diagram representation right to make it sound.

I was thinking in joining a Lisp open-source project to get up with Lisp
application coding pratices, any suggestion?

~~~
mahmud
Which Lisp are we talking about here? There is the Lisp that some programmers
use to make ends meet and solve real world problems, then there is the
mythical, _perfect_ , Lisp that's much opined about by the Lisp _fans_ in the
non-coding prose-sphere.

If this tool is meant for real, actual Lisp _programmers_ , I think you should
pause for a minute and survey the community. This might not be what they want
after all.

But if this is a thing for Lisp _fans_ , well, those guys will take anything.

~~~
jacabado
I would never have the ambition of creating a tool for Lisp programmers, they
say communication with target users is a key thing for success. I still want
to solve real world problems and I coul use a lisp <i> programmer </> or two.

------
gfodor
Man, I would take almost any page of this as a poster for my room.

------
ludwig
The drawings are almost too cute. More concepts should be explained in this
manner!

------
detcader
Oh what disgusting gradients. In every single illustration.

Okay, not every illustration. But the color choice is a bit distracting. I'd
settle for a well-written explanation of a technical concept over a cartoon
most days.

~~~
omouse
You already have that option. There are a ton of Scheme/Lisp books that are
filled with well-written explanations of technical concepts.

This book isn't for you, go away.

